# What is slowly killing my Corys?



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok. So I have 4 Bronze Corys. One of them started developing weird white spots on the face area and are around the gills. It eventually covered up both eyes. The Cory became very lethargic and sat at the bottom of the tank. His barbels kind of got smaller and like tucked up under his throat. This happened in about a 4-5 day span. I just assumed it was from and injury and he would be fine. Nope, he died the next day. Now another one of my Corys has it! What is this?
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrites: 0 ppm
Nitrates: 5 ppm 
pH: 7.8
Water is moderately hard.
The 55 gallon tank has been running for one month and a week or two now and has completely cycled. It is planted.
What is killing my Corys? Please help


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a pic (yes I used photobucket)


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Whoopshttp://s1121.photobucket.com/user/wpe_15/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0205_zps5a4121bb.jpg.html


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry here it is<a href="http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/wpe_15/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0205_zps5a4121bb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l514/wpe_15/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0205_zps5a4121bb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMAG0205_zps5a4121bb.jpg"/></a>


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well I can see the pics by plugging the link in the browser. But I don't know what that is.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok ? thanks though, anyone else?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bumppppppp


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump. Please can I get an answer.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Really???? No one????


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't get the picture. White spots are either whitespot disease, aka "ick," or an infection if you really meant blotches.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l514/wpe_15/Mobile Uploads/IMAG0205_zps5a4121bb.jpg


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

??? lol what


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay... lots of things can cause cloudy eyes. Do a google search on fish disease+cloudy eyes and you'll get tons of info.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, TOS and the others who have helped me because I know I have been aggravating about it. ? It is starting to disappear and the Cory is returning to its normal behavior. The Corie's eye still has a a now( clear) coating on it (I can see it). I want to know what it was tho...anyways it isn't from bad water ( I clean and maintain my tank like a vacuum itself) so probably a bacterial infection or a fungus., vacuum itself. Anything I should do at this point? Thanks ever so much!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just keep things clean. That's the best way to keep infections from becoming a problem.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cool, thanks1


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

There is a medication that treats cloudy eyes, but I agree to keep things clean. I cannot spell the name of the medication that treats cloudy eyes, but it starts with an m.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah I've heard Melafix should do the trick but it is almost all off of the Corys face. It's slowly disappearing...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good news. Cloudy eyes are one thing that will often clear up with lots of clean water and time.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe you should see if any of the other cories get it, and just wait for the cloudy eye to heal.


----------

